# Puppy Shampoo



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Has anyone used DOGOSUDS Peppermint Tea Tree on a pup? Do you have to use a special shampoo on a puppy?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I used earthbath's puppy formulation, its hypoallergenic and mild on sensitive puppy skin. I just switched over to John Paul tea tree oil because Piper had a hot spot and so many people on this forum recommended it.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I used John Paul puppy and kitten shampoo on Bailey when he was a puppy. No tears, no nasty chemicals and it rinsed out easily. It also left him soft and fluffy. I like the John Paul line of products because they are tested on humans first and they are envionmentally friendly. JP is from the co-owner of the Paul Mitchell line of hair care products for humans.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I use Earthbath on Seamus and Sonny and my husband and I use it. It is all natural. Contains no chemicals. Leaves their fur soft and manageable.


----------

